# Ec90 Slx Fork Installation -- Crown Race



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just received my Pedal Force build with an EC90 SLX fork and FSA Orbit CE compatible headset. I wanted to confirm that the fork crown race needs to be pressed on and should not slide on easily (it doesn't). The race provided does not fit flush into the bearing -- is this an issue? Thanks!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mjdwyer23 said:


> Just received my Pedal Force build with an EC90 SLX fork and FSA Orbit CE compatible headset. I wanted to confirm that the fork crown race needs to be pressed on and should not slide on easily (it doesn't). The race provided does not fit flush into the bearing -- is this an issue? Thanks!


I used a CC S-8 headset with my EC90 SLX and the crown race had to be pressed on. 

IIRC the race doesn't fit totally flush inside the bearing but should be close enough that, once the fork is installed the integrated seal will be functional. There is a notable difference in our situations, because my headset was non-integrated and yours is (I believe) integrated.


----------

